# Apache: wie täglich neues Logfile erstellen?



## ewetzlma (2. März 2004)

hallo

wie kann ich meinen windows apache so konfigurieren, dass er täglich um 00:00  Uhr ein neues logfile erstellt und dabei das alte aber nicht überschreibt?

danke für jede hilfe!


----------



## coma (5. März 2004)

Hallo ewetzlma

Ich verstehe nicht ganz warum du die Logfiles separat speichern willst?

Die Informationen werden grundsätzlich vorlaufend in das jeweilige Logfile (error.log, access.log …) geschrieben, ohne das dabei alte Informationen überschrieben werden.

Was du jedoch versuchen kannst ist mit dem Windows Scheduler die gewünschten Logfiles alle 24h z.B. mit Winzip zu komprimieren.

Der Apache generiert fehlende Logfiles automatisch, wenn diese nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Das heisst wenn du z.B. das error.log mit Winzip alle 24h in xxx.zip komprimierst und die vorhandene error.log Datei mit Winzip löschst muss Apache die fehlende Datei wieder generieren.


----------

